# Complete beginner needs grinder advice.



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi Guys, do I buy new Sage smart, Baratza virtuosa for example or go for something second hand like mazzer mini E, super jolly etc. I'm quite happy to buy second hand, but obviously that would be more risky as I know nothing about grinders. Also what kind of price would I be looking at for a second hand mazzer for example.

I'd be grateful for any advice or suggestions.


----------



## Benlowen (Mar 3, 2019)

I'd go new, and have you considered a ROK grinder? Best one I've ever owned and high quality and almost nothing to go wrong. I've had, loads, inc. a couple of hand grinders a Krups and a Bodum burr, but this is by far the best and produces grinds on par with a very expensive Ceado. There is a YouTube vid on this somewhere.

I say try ROK, I also considered your two new options but I love the manual touch as I was a bit fed up with electric and cleaning them, no mess whatsoever on the manual one, good luck.


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks Benlowen, I'm sorted with a mazzer now.



Benlowen said:


> I'd go new, and have you considered a ROK grinder? Best one I've ever owned and high quality and almost nothing to go wrong. I've had, loads, inc. a couple of hand grinders a Krups and a Bodum burr, but this is by far the best and produces grinds on par with a very expensive Ceado. There is a YouTube vid on this somewhere.
> 
> I say try ROK, I also considered your two new options but I love the manual touch as I was a bit fed up with electric and cleaning them, no mess whatsoever on the manual one, good luck.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Obidi said:


> Thanks Benlowen, I'm sorted with a mazzer now.


Thank goodness


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Hehe, @coffeechap, do you like mazzer grinders or are you relieved that I've finally found a grinder and can stop going on about it?


















coffeechap said:


> Thank goodness


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

When you ask for advice on a forum, you rarely get it. Instead, people tell you what kit they have, and after all, whatever we buy, we always think that we have the best available. Remember, people have opinions. They may be right for them, but will not necessarily be right for anyone else. If you wanted to ask the forum how many ROK owners there are, you might be waiting a long time for it to get into double figures....I am no Mazer fan by the way


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Obidi said:


> Hehe, @coffeechap, do you like mazzer grinders or are you relieved that I've finally found a grinder and can stop going on about it?


Relieved you didn't consider the ROK, mazzer are bomb proof and will do a great job for you


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Good choice.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Relieved you didn't consider the ROK, mazzer are bomb proof and will do a great job for you


Likewise.....


----------



## Benlowen (Mar 3, 2019)

Well done on your purchase, I'm sure it will do you great service. You did your research and made a great informed decision based on what you wanted for your budget. I did the same with my ROK and only pulled the trigger on it because I got a great best offer bid on eBay for it. I must admit that I did look at Mazzers and similar but were out of my price range at the time. Have fun with it.


----------



## Benlowen (Mar 3, 2019)

Well said dfk41 in post 6. It a good point.


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Thank you.



Benlowen said:


> Well done on your purchase, I'm sure it will do you great service. You did your research and made a great informed decision based on what you wanted for your budget. I did the same with my ROK and only pulled the trigger on it because I got a great best offer bid on eBay for it. I must admit that I did look at Mazzers and similar but were out of my price range at the time. Have fun with it.


----------

